# Glyphcube - scratching paint off a cheap cube to make loads of symbols on it



## Awesoham (Feb 4, 2014)

This is a post with some pictures (and way too much explanation) about a cube I modded, and lost.
http://awesoham.wordpress.com/2014/02/04/the-glyphcube-my-epic-rubiks-cube-mod/


----------



## Dojers (Feb 7, 2014)

Awesoham said:


> http://awesoham.wordpress.com/2014/02/04/the-glyphcube-my-epic-rubiks-cube-mod/



That

was

AMAZING!! And you were 14 when you did that. Man, your IQ must be off the charts! Bummer on losing the cube and not getting all the pics - that would have been sweet. I liked it - a lot - and it takes a lot to impress me


----------



## Ollie (Feb 8, 2014)

deep

edit: why is Ramanujan's summation "obviously" wrong? clicky


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 8, 2014)

Damn, this is awesome ...


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 8, 2014)

Now do it on an 11x11.
Really though this is pretty darned awesome.


----------



## Awesoham (Feb 8, 2014)

Dojers said:


> That
> 
> was
> 
> AMAZING!! And you were 14 when you did that. Man, your IQ must be off the charts! Bummer on losing the cube and not getting all the pics - that would have been sweet. I liked it - a lot - and it takes a lot to impress me


Haha, thanks. Well, I turned 15 shortly after that  Anyway, the specific cube I used is cheap (like, really cheap, about $1.something xD) so I'm going to buy another one of those and do all of that again. 
Wait... I'll buy a few of those. _mwahahaha_



Ollie said:


> deep
> 
> edit: why is Ramanujan's summation "obviously" wrong? clicky


 I knew that already, but I liked the vid.


----------



## Dojers (Feb 8, 2014)

Awesoham said:


> Haha, thanks. Well, I turned 15 shortly after that  Anyway, the specific cube I used is cheap (like, really cheap, about $1.something xD) so I'm going to buy another one of those and do all of that again.
> Wait... I'll buy a few of those. _mwahahaha_



Well, I'm almost 53 so a couple of months difference doesn't mean much to me LOL And yeah, buy a few of them and do 'em - you might even be able to sell a few to the right people (you know, cubers who have a brain and use it  )


----------



## Awesoham (Feb 9, 2014)

Yeah, that's a nice idea. Will do.


----------

